# How to cook sheephead



## JoshH

Whats an easy way to cook sheephead?


----------



## Dylan

Half shell on the grill or fried..I love it on the halfshell..I cut slits in the fillets and squeeze lemon..A little worchestire and whatever seasoning you like..When its cooking throw some basil and butter on it..


----------



## Kingfish53

Put on cedar plank and grill for 20 mins. While cooking add some lemon juice, and butter every 5 -7 mins. After cooking throw fish away and eat cedar plank! That's the best way I have found to eat it cause it ain't any good to me!


----------



## 192

> *Kingfish53 (2/3/2010)*Put on cedar plank and grill for 20 mins. While cooking add some lemon juice, and butter every 5 -7 mins. After cooking throw fish away and eat cedar plank! That's the best way I have found to eat it cause it ain't any good to me!


Good, leaves more for me. Sheepie make a damn fine meal. Fillet em out and cook them like you would anything else. Great as just filets on the grill, pan fried, in fish tacos, chunks for coast chowder...Sky is the limit....


----------



## Fishwater

"ITS BETTER TO BE THOUGHT OF AS STUPID, THEN TO OPEN YOUR MOUTH AND REMOVE ALL DOUBT!!!"



Damn, are you looking to remove all doubt? Someone make this man a nice sheepie meal! Seriously, I like it fried best, but I like most any fish that way. 



On a side note, in your quote, it should read than, not then.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *Kingfish53 (2/3/2010)*Put on cedar plank and grill for 20 mins. While cooking add some lemon juice, and butter every 5 -7 mins. After cooking throw fish away and eat cedar plank! That's the best way I have found to eat it cause it ain't any good to me!


you just aint never had it cooked good cause i love some sheepies!!!

filet em, cut all the red meat off, let em sit in some half and half for about a half hour. take em out, salt and pepper them, then batter them in flour and fry!!!! next, take some french bread and cut in half and butter, put in the oven on 350 for a few mins until its a lil crispy. put some tartar, american cheese and lettuce on the bread and add the fried sheepie to make one hell of a PoBoy!!!


----------



## deeptracks

hard to beat fried sheep IMO.....


----------



## Buckyt

An old cajun friend told me that he would place a whole (I guess gutted) sheepie in a pillow case and boil it in seafood seasoning. He said it tasted a lot like lobster when you dip it in butter? Not sure if he scaled the fish before boiling it?


----------



## Buzzbait

I am with that fishwater fella. That man obviously knows his sheeps andit sounds like he is apart time college professor to boot.Those convicts are excellent. Some call em the poor mans snapper. I am one of those adjust the steering wheel when you enter kind of guys so I love mine fried with double frys please.


----------



## Travis Gill

> *Kingfish53 (2/3/2010)*Put on cedar plank and grill for 20 mins. While cooking add some lemon juice, and butter every 5 -7 mins. After cooking throw fish away and eat cedar plank! That's the best way I have found to eat it cause it ain't any good to me!


You must have had them cooked wrong or something becasue I like them. Much rather eat a sheephead than a snapper


----------



## choppedliver

> *Buzzbait (2/10/2010)*I am with that fishwater fella. That man obviously knows his sheeps andit sounds like he is apart time college professor to boot.Those convicts are excellent. Some call em the poor mans snapper. I am one of those adjust the steering wheel when you enter kind of guys so I love mine fried with double frys please.




LOL @ steering wheel... Just well fed, nothing wrong with that ! :letsdrink


----------



## OP-FOR

The best and quickest way for:

Reds, Snapper, and Sheephead

Gut and leave the head on.

Wash with water 

Place right on the grill

Fish is done when the skin and scales peel off in one easy pull.

Season with lemon, butter, pinch of Garlic

Place on the table and chow down


----------



## sealark

Josh I've tried them many ways one of the best and easiest is to fillet, skin and remove the red meat. Then sprinkle with garlic power, peppercover with Yellow Corn Meal and fry them. I think they are hard to tell from Snapper.


----------



## FishnLane

I agree with Buckethead but without the pillow case. I also had a La native tell me to bowl it in crab bowl. cool and debone. Chill. then use as crab meat for crab cakes. I've done it every since. Wonderful meat. It isn't quick but well worth the effort. I'll usually wait til i have several "convicts" and boil all together. Use the meat for cakes and the rest for dips. YUMMMM> :hungry


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

i had completely forgot about boiling them!! we caught a mess one day and didnt clean them cause we were tired. we had a crawfish boil the next day and cleaned a few and threw the filets in with the bugs. they came apart pretty good but it was awesome!! im sure if you put them in some pantyhose or something it would be easier... very good though


----------



## AaronBarnes

i like them grilled on the half shell with salt, pepper, and butter... real simple. 

But my next batch will be made in to crab cakes... that is a great idea.


----------



## Jighead

> *Buckyt (2/10/2010)*An old cajun friend told me that he would place a whole (I guess gutted) sheepie in a pillow case and boil it in seafood seasoning. He said it tasted a lot like lobster when you dip it in butter? Not sure if he scaled the fish before boiling it?




I tried boiled sheepshead last month. Very good. I used too much crab boil on the first batch but second batch was better after water was diluted. The key to keeping them together is to cut in small chuncks and boil very hot for about 2 minutes. Next time I may not season the water and just shake some Old Bay garlic herb on top.


----------

